

Raytraced Venice in Wikipedia - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2010/03/raytraced-venice-in-wikipedia.html

======
swombat
Am I the only one who, watching that video, feels a powerful urge to start
speaking with an Italian accent, climbing up walls, throwing guards off
rooftops, and stabbing unsuspecting people in various gory ways, with a blade
hidden in my sleeve?

Umm, yes, I probably am. But those of you who know what I'm talking about,
know what I'm talking about.

------
pavlov
VRML's corpse preserved by scientists, resurrected 15 years later to haunt
Wikipedia?

